# Lange Hose für Herbst/Winter mit Wasserdichten Einsätzen gesucht



## holdedolde (10. November 2019)

Ich suche eine lange Hose für Enduro-Touren wenn ich im Herbst oder Winter unterwegs bin. Die Hose sollte am Hintern wasserdichte Einsätze haben damit es bei Regenfahrten nicht durchweicht. Aktuell fahre ich ein kurze MT500 von Endura, habe gesehen das es diese auch in lang gibt. Kennt noch jemand Alternativen?


----------



## Spezialeis (17. November 2019)

Ich selber bin zur Zeit auch auf der Suche nach einer langen Hose. Am Besten am Hintern wasserdicht. Bisher gefällt mir die Vaude Qimsa Softshell II am Besten. Die wirds zu 99% auch. Die konnte ich auch schon im Laden probetragen. Wärmt, ist am Hintern und Beininnenseiten wasserdicht und genug lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (24. November 2019)

und wie ist die Vaude Qimsa ?
bin auch auf der Suche nach einer Winterhose die auch Wasserdicht vorallem hinten sein soll


----------



## Landjaeger (24. November 2019)

Die Endura MT500 Spray II könnte da in Frage kommen. ?


----------



## Pattah (5. November 2020)

und was isses geworden?
stehe heute genau vor der selben Frage ;D 
Es gibt von Vaude auch noch die Virt Hose... ist vllt auch brauchbar


----------



## prolink (5. November 2020)

habe die
*VAUDE Herren Men’s Qimsa Softshell Pants II *
gekauft.
bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Donnerknall81 (9. November 2020)

@prolink kann man unter die Qimsa Knieprotektoren anziehen?


----------



## Arazi (9. November 2020)

Aktuell ist die Endura MTR bei Wiggle im Angebot: https://www.wigglesport.de/endura-mtr-radhose-wasserdicht
p.s. Zur Hose selbst kann ich aber nichts sagen. Die MTR-Jacken gibt es dort ebenfalls zu guten Preisen, sofern man die Farben mag...


----------



## Pattah (9. November 2020)

Arazi schrieb:


> Aktuelle ist die Endura MTR bei Wiggle im Angebot: https://www.wigglesport.de/endura-mtr-radhose-wasserdicht


Bestellt


----------



## Arazi (9. November 2020)

@Pattah Kennst Du die Buxe?


----------



## Pattah (9. November 2020)

Arazi schrieb:


> @Pattah Kennst Du die Buxe?


Nö, aber hab ne kurze Hose von endura die taugt mir gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## prolink (10. November 2020)

Donnerknall81 schrieb:


> @prolink kann man unter die Qimsa Knieprotektoren anziehen?



kann ich dir nicht sagen da ich sie immer aussen anziehe
weil bei einen Sturz sonst die Hose kaputt ist


----------



## ollo (10. November 2020)

prolink schrieb:


> habe die
> *VAUDE Herren Men’s Qimsa Softshell Pants II *
> gekauft.
> bin sehr zufrieden damit



und ist die "Wasserdicht" oder nur Wasserabweisend ? Hatte in der Artikelbeschreibung nur abweisend gefunden.


----------



## prolink (10. November 2020)

denke Wasserabweisend. vorallem hinten wo es wichtig ist
hatte noch kein Nässeproblem. bei extremen sachen weiß ich es nicht


----------



## ollo (11. November 2020)

prolink schrieb:


> denke Wasserabweisend. vorallem hinten wo es wichtig ist
> hatte noch kein Nässeproblem. bei extremen sachen weiß ich es nicht



ah Ok, suche eine Alternative zur Regenhose und die Hose gefällt mir, bringt aber nix wenn der Pöter nass. wird


----------



## stuk (13. November 2020)

nicht wasserdicht, aber eine super Winterhose...daher zitiere ich mich mal selbst.



stuk schrieb:


> ein Tipp für eine lange, winddichte, wasserabweisende, preiswerte Straßenpreise, mir bequeme Hose. Sitzkissenunterhose und schmale Protektoren passen auch drunter, keine störenden Taschen am Hintern, eng aber nicht CC-like, warm aber nicht zu schwitzig (kein Fleece innen). kein Reißverschluss am rechten Oberschenkel-der schon beim Fahrrad aus dem Keller tragen am Rahmen kratzt. Stammt wohl aus dem einfachen Wander/Outdoorsektor taugt mir aber bei u12 bis -5Grad  um im Winter kleine Touren zufahren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## subdiver (18. November 2020)

Arazi schrieb:


> Aktuell ist die Endura MTR bei Wiggle im Angebot: https://www.wigglesport.de/endura-mtr-radhose-wasserdicht
> p.s. Zur Hose selbst kann ich aber nichts sagen. Die MTR-Jacken gibt es dort ebenfalls zu guten Preisen, sofern man die Farben mag...



Ich habe von Endura die lange Hummvee Zipper.
Soweit bin ich zufrieden.
Aber die Endura hat im Sitzbereich Nähte, wo die Kanten am Sattel 
an- bzw. abschaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pattah (18. November 2020)

Die MTR Hose macht soweit nen guten Eindruck. vllt ne Kurze Hose und wenn's knackig kalt ist ne Thermohose an und gut ist


----------



## Urbancylcer (18. November 2020)

Zu der  Endura MT500 Spray, die hier sehr oft empfohlen wird,  wollte ich erwähnen, dass ich mit 1,76m die Größe M bestellt habe. Sie ist so groß und vor allem lang, dass man selbst mindestens 1.85m groß sein muss, dass sie passt. Ich bringe sie morgen zu Sportscheck zurück. Trotzdem wäre die Hose empfehlenswert. Leider hat man ja Glück, wenn irgendwas nicht ausverkauft ist. Im Laden selbst hätte ich sonst verschiedene Größen ausprobiert, aber zur Zeit es ja fast alles ausverkauft..


----------



## Pattah (20. November 2020)

VAUDE Herren Hose Virt Softshell Pants II, Black, M, 057230105300: Amazon.de: Bekleidung
					

VAUDE Herren Hose Virt Softshell Pants II, Black, M, 057230105300: Amazon.de: Bekleidung



					www.amazon.de
				




ganz guter Preis, aber glaube nicht wasserdicht sondern eher gegen Wind und Kälte.


----------



## druha78 (23. November 2020)

Pattah schrieb:


> VAUDE Herren Hose Virt Softshell Pants II, Black, M, 057230105300: Amazon.de: Bekleidung
> 
> 
> VAUDE Herren Hose Virt Softshell Pants II, Black, M, 057230105300: Amazon.de: Bekleidung
> ...


Die gab's mal am Primeday für 75 €, hab sie damals knapp verpasst. Diesmal habe ich zugegriffen 😏
Liegt allerdings noch verpackt rum, hab sie noch nicht getestet.


----------



## prolink (23. November 2020)

Hab sie für 80€ gekauft damals
Jetzt ist der Preis ziemlich hoch. Wie immer vor Weihnachten 🎄


----------



## Pattah (23. November 2020)

prolink schrieb:


> Hab sie für 80€ gekauft damals
> Jetzt ist der Preis ziemlich hoch. Wie immer vor Weihnachten 🎄


ach habe jetzt noch mal nachgesehen. als ich den Link geschickt hatte war die auch noch bei 75EUR und die hat ich mir für den Preis auch geholt


----------



## MarkusL (23. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
die Vaude Qimsa II gefällt mir auch gut. Auch, weil es diese nicht nur in langweiligem schwarz gibt.
Welche Größe bestelle ich, wenn ich 77kg bei 1,84 habe, bei Jeans W30-32/L34 trage oder bei Löffler die Radhosen in Gr. 48, bei Maloja zwischen S und M bin?
Habe leider keinen Laden in der Nähe der mit Vaude gut sortiert ist.
Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## druha78 (23. November 2020)

Ich würde sagen, M.


----------



## Pattah (24. November 2020)

heute Probefahrt zum Bäcker mit der Virt Hose. fühlte sich erstmal kaltr a, aber beim fahren war es dann super. Ich fahre mit Fivetens in Knölchelhoch, da siehts es n bisschen albern aus, mit dem engen Beinabschluss unten aber der Look ist mir egal. Dafür flattert da unten nicht im Wind rum.
Also mir taugt sie =)


----------



## Laufrad0815 (24. November 2020)

Ich hatte letztens die Gonso Lignit 3-in-1 bei Amazon für 84€ ergattert. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine Tight mit leichtem Fleece Futter und Sitzpolster und eine Softshell Shorts bis über die Knie für darüber. Die beiden Hosen kann man mittels Fastclick verbinden, beide Hosen kann man natürlich auch jeweils separat tragen.
Winddicht und wasserabweisend soll das Ganze sein.

Am Samstag hatte ich die erste Ausfahrt mit der Hosenkombi bei 4-5°C und ich bin sehr angetan vom Tragegefühl und der Winddichtigkeit. Sieht auch mit normalen Freeridern affig aus, mich juckts jedoch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IWA (24. November 2020)

Hatte die quimsa da. 180 75kg sl 85cm. Eigentlich geile Hose, bei meiner Größe in m wie maßgeschneidert. Fast... Mir wars im Schritt zu eng, oder besser zu kurz. Also der Teil von hosenbund bis sich die Beine teilen. Lag schon im stand 'unten' an. Aufm sattel wäre mir das nix gewesen. Ansonsten aber ne Hose die man ne Woche Tag und Nacht tragen könnte. Ist dann die endura geworden. Im m viel zu lang und komischer Schnitt. Notlösung, aber aufm Rad ganz ok.


----------



## Pattah (2. Dezember 2020)

Vaude Qimsa II - Softshellhose kaufen | Bike-Discount
					

Die 100% winddichte Softshellhose sorgt bei kühlen Temperaturen für gute Leistungswerte.




					www.bike-discount.de
				




Adventsangebot 100 Eur


----------



## Remux (2. Dezember 2020)

Bei Amazon übrigens für 99€ im Angebot


----------

